# halo order



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, i'm confused as hell right now, and i'm not too sure about this.........but anyway

the halos have 2 openings(inner and outer) the inner one has the halo ring.....is that where the H1 bulbs go? or is that for the H3? which bulb goes where? this occured to me last nite when i couldnt even see the halo


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok i'm no genius but the H3 going in the driving lights which are the ones without halo ring and the H1 go where the halo rings are but don't quote me on that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

inner = bright, outer = normal
H3 = Bright, H1 = normal
therefore
inner = H3, outer = H1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *inner = bright, outer = normal
> H3 = Bright, H1 = normal
> therefore
> inner = H3, outer = H1 *


ya thats what i was thinking, because if it was the other way around the halo would never be visible


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no, thats false, aka incorrect.. H1's are high, H3's are low beam.. the H1's go in the spot of the halo ring.

end of story


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Holy200sx is correct. I was just holding mine in my hand, and H3 low beams (outer) and H1 is the Inner or high beam.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, it says in ur sig rip?.. did your car die?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

holy are those z3 fenders painted?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *holy are those z3 fenders painted? *


he had another thread where his car wax messed them up and made them pink


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

On mothers day at 10:01AM, a idiot ran a red light while I was making a left hand turn on a green arrow, he shot out of no-ware. since it was prviously red, i wasnt over like 3 mph, and came to a full stop, but dint have time to revers, he had 2 lanes, and dint bother swerving, and destroyed the whole front of my car, the driver side fram was on the ground and pushed back, and the passenger side fram got pulled over and in like 4 inches. So the car is salvaged. It was an 99 Limited GXE auto 55k, Now I have a 99 SE-L SR20DE 5 speed 34k. But I still miss my GXE.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *no, thats false, aka incorrect.. H1's are high, H3's are low beam.. the H1's go in the spot of the halo ring.
> 
> end of story *



This is the way i have mine.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yea, nissanperformancemag.com says the h3's are for outer and the h1's are for inner. just ordered mine of matrix racing. they come with the h3 bulbs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

personally i dont care anymore what order.

all i know is that my outer area is my d2s and my inner halo area is my halogen.

that all that matters


----------

